# Electric Boats



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

That is cool! Boats really swallow a lot of gas and where you need more energy, there is more savings over the operating costs to go electric. Very quiet in comparison to even the quietest gas powered inboards! If I had this thing I would be on the water all the time!

Here's some linkage to their project:
http://www.evalbum.com/4144
http://www.newelectric.nl/component/content/article/1-zon-media/38-conversion-update


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Electric boats are a perfect vehicle for electric power. Their very envoronment is ideal and forgiving for power transmission.

Years ago, I built a stern paddle wheeler for a lake party barge. It used a Toyota 4 cylinder motor through a three speed transmission to chain drive the paddle.

Twin pontoons deck and canopy. No other frills. Just lots of room. We added twin fold outs to the sides for more room after it was in the water.

It only did 12-14 MPH, but that was even against the wind. We many times towed 3-4 other boats at once, that ran out of fuel on Lake Mead.

It was a work horse.

Now thinking back, electric power....Hmmmm

I would do a twin hull side wheeler design, hauled one hull to a trailer. Assembled once at the water edge. A BIG boat. That would open up all kinds of possibilities. Solar panels, A mast for a main sail too when there was wind.

Of coarse I live in the desert...LOL

Miz


----------



## RET (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been interested in electric boats too. I am wondering what type of range 
the boat in the video gets . I think if you carefully select a good efficient hull
and drive system you could get really good range . There is alot of friction and resistance between a hull and water . I think a cat hull might give you the least
resistance to the water . There is definitely a market for ev water craft .


----------



## YorkshireKev (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks great. I wonder if there are any safety concerns with all those batteries so near to water.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm impressed. Good job.


----------



## batterybill (Jun 6, 2012)

I heard company called Lear Boats is doing electric boats with lithium batteries with range of 20 hour run time might want to talk to them


----------

